# Your computer has been hacked!!



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great thread Leigh, and a very timely one for me. Last week my work computer was hijacked by a program which purported to be an anti-virus program called 'Smart Fortress', which closed down all my stuff, told me the computer was infected, and offered to help me fix it if I gave up my credit card details. This type of malware masquerading as anti-viral software is something I had not encountered before, and even the IT geeks who helped me fix it said it was pretty nasty. And the interface was very convincing, it looked like the real deal. An unsuspecting or not-very-tech-savvy person could easily fall victim to something like that. I often wish for ten minutes with a malware creater in a room with no windows :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Do you have any fast sd cards for sale?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Jokes aside, good informative post Leigh. I must say i'm in the useless side of internet security and will follow this thread closely. Can't have too much knowledge in this area.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

As an IT guy for work, good thread Red! You'd be a very interesting guy to have a few beers with and talk to.

I dealt with the Aussie Fed Gov's IT guys & the ADF IT guys a bit when I was working at the airports. Certainly some interesting stuff out there!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Red,
Great stuff thanks

I'm in the middle of writing a Cybersecurity training package to be delivered to older people to try and encourage them to start using the Internet more. It's called a Peer Education Training approach where an older Volunteer delivers a 1 hour training session to established groups of older people (~55+). It's at a very basic level - simple virus protection, strong passwords, scams, phishing, etc. The reseach and focus groups we've run shows the number 1 barrier (to using the Internet) with this age group is Fear. I have to say it's not been straightforward finding a path (writing the module) that will allay some of the fear enough to encourage greater internet use.

Will be interesting to see it's affect when rolled out later this year as apparently there's a quite a few groups already signed up for a session.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Actually I'm much more proactive about computer cleanliness than I am with my own health. 10sec rule on dropped food. Day-old pizza at room temp, no problem. Riding the bus/train without seeing a washroom for hours. I've got to be unable to get out of bed to go see the doc. But my computer gets MSE scans daily and various malware scans alternated weekly.

Although it's time for that mandatory mid-life back-end dongle scan, I've been putting off. Is there an app for that?


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

My system is a corporate set up and has all the usual firewalls and security in place and I have been hit.... assume nothing is secure... the best we can do is protect ourselves from the 'honest' hackers... :shock:

[Quote - Squidder] Last week my work computer was hijacked by a program which purported to be an anti-virus program called 'Smart Fortress', which closed down all my stuff, told me the computer was infected, and offered to help me fix it if I gave up my credit card details. This type of malware masquerading as anti-viral software is something I had not encountered before, and even the IT geeks who helped me fix it said it was pretty nasty. And the interface was very convincing, it looked like the real deal.* An unsuspecting or not-very-tech-savvy person could easily fall victim to something like that*." [End Quote]

Im in the finance industry and I am amazed (on a daily basis) of the gullibility (or trusting nature) of Aussie people... the Nigerian scams, "send me your bank details and ill deposit $10,000,000 US and you can keep 10% etc etc etc.... you wouldnt believe the millions each year these things harvest..... (Artie shakes head and slowly walks away....)


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Squidder said:


> Great thread Leigh, and a very timely one for me. Last week my work computer was hijacked by a program which purported to be an anti-virus program called 'Smart Fortress', which closed down all my stuff, told me the computer was infected, and offered to help me fix it if I gave up my credit card details. This type of malware masquerading as anti-viral software is something I had not encountered before, and even the IT geeks who helped me fix it said it was pretty nasty. And the interface was very convincing, it looked like the real deal. An unsuspecting or not-very-tech-savvy person could easily fall victim to something like that. I often wish for ten minutes with a malware creater in a room with no windows :twisted:


Had the same virus on the work computer after opening a Fedex Email. Normally don't open these Emails, but I was expecting a rush part being delivered through Fedex. Luckily it didn't infect our National Server.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

BigGee said:


> I won't list my creds.


You're BigGee.

So what about Android? If you pack your passcodes onto your phone, isn't your phone more vulnerable? Given Android apps are so compact and elegant (MS could take a lesson!) I still haven't found an acceptable security scan for the phone yet. I'm not a mad app user, but still it seems weak.

Edit:


> Is this the same as opening an email?


 In Outlook, it used to be. I quit Outlook a long time ago, so I don't know now.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

RedPhoenix said:


> Try keepassdroid


Bugger, I've only just got rid of my assdroid.

On a more serious note, 1.3 of the respondents to this thread are probably infected now, probably best if no one else replies.

A worthy reminder thanks Red, despite the fact that we aren't (worthy).


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

sbd said:


> RedPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Try keepassdroid
> ...


I hate to tell you this, but you were the 10th to reply (I'm assuming Red keeps his computer virus free) and therefore, you are the one with the infection  2 douple posters in there.
I'm number 11 so I'm safe.

A worthy thread Red and I'm guilty of not using diferent passwords all the time, but I do keep my banking password diferent to any others.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Red, when you listed your creds, you forgot to mention you are based in Nigeria.

I've only ever run mac, so I have had a bit of a holiday from viruses but that seems to to over.
I now run Sophos Anti-Virus but haven't found any.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

My password for AKFF is RedPhoenix. I figure I'm safe.

Doh!


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

I use my ipad for all of my away from office and personal computing. Is it correct when people say they are largely impervious to viruses etc? I have never had any problems and don't have any protection. Have I just been lucky because I couldn't put my hand on heart and say my behaviours are perfect?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

leftieant said:


> there are no good people on the internet.


Except on AKFF.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I had a doubleclick thingy recently that kept on wanting me to down load. I thought Google were a lot more sneakier and didnt ask permission. Anyway took awhile, but I eventually got rid of it by ticking "I dont want to be tracked" box in the privacy thingy on Firefox, either that or it managed to get on and is watching me now. :shock: 
Spybot Search and Destroy nor Microsoft Secrurity Essentials would get rid of it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

So at a minimum, what should i be running to protect myself? Norton is loaded on the home PC. Nothing else. I, like many other non-tech savvy, assume that it is doing its job.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Wear a belt and buy a gun.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

keza said:


> Wear a belt and buy a gun.


K1 lives down the road, he's got that covered from there.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I've only got Norton Internet Security too. Firewall always up. Web security settings high. Scan every second day.
I never open email attachments or links unless I'm expecting the email.
Do I need a malware scanning software too?

I've only ever had one attack over the past 10 years. I made the mistake of opening an ecard that just happened to arrive on my birthday. It had a go at accessing my bank account but failed. The bank rang me and told me what to do and the offending nasty was removed. New account details and I was away again.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zed said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > there are no good people on the internet.
> ...


define good
define people


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> Now, I've presented a pretty bleak landscape above, but there are also some stuff that's working in your favour, including 'iCode', smart routers, and some other stuff, which we can probably cover if anyone's interested. So, if you have any questions about IT security that have been niggling at you, fire away below, and I'll try and answer them.
> 
> So, who am I, outside of kayak fishing? I won't go into details, but here's a few facts to establish street cred.
> * I'm one of the blokes that used to be responsible for making sure that the organisation that told the rest of Australia how to stay secure, was secure.
> ...


Any advices for us all about about anti-malware or anti-virus software to download/use?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXX/cMEAABTfgCEQUIWQEgIhAAo///+gIAB1EUZNAaep5RoBoNGjQRT0j0TRoaNBoNAaMiAXPg5bu3lsw/FISE4U4cUQx0aYPEsyAkHJspCgU9c424HKDlLxCHcgkl3pPRTysRF7TZRMw09K8CdAgUA+ELNHZHqUO8z/cyE4KpVNECgIFfFJgb+LuSKcKEg6/7hggA==


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I just love how your eyes move independently of each other. That's some damn tricky shit (without the use of serotonin blockers).


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I just love how your eyes move independently of each other. That's some damn tricky shit (without the use of serotonin blockers).


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

That's scary. First time I talk irreverently about Red I get my first ever double post.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

ArWeTherYet said:


> I had a doubleclick thingy recently that kept on wanting me to down load. I thought Google were a lot more sneakier and didnt ask permission. Anyway took awhile, but I eventually got rid of it by ticking "I dont want to be tracked" box in the privacy thingy on Firefox, either that or it managed to get on and is watching me now. :shock:
> Spybot Search and Destroy nor Microsoft Secrurity Essentials would get rid of it.


I have always been wary of doubleclick's tracking, too. They were tracking via a 1pixel gif before Google became the name in tracking --now they're one in the same. You can go and opt out, which installs a cookie. So if you ever clear all cookies, you will need to re-opt-out. I think it's worth doing if you don't like the idea of having your commercial needs tracked.

AFAIK, doubleclick is ad tracking only. Firefox users sometimes use AdBlock Plus. I'm reluctant to tell ALL folks to do that because it blocks ads that sites like this sometimes get paid for to keep in business. That said, I use it and love browsing w/o ads and banners and flashy animated garbage. It also gives you some more tools to specifically block or allow certain components on pages. For instance a particularly large background image. It will block it and won't store it in the temp file either. Faster, more streamlined browsing.

This is a good thread, but knowing someone like Red is around and just one radioactive poison spider bite away from turning to evil is a scary thought.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

RedPhoenix said:


> If your account contains normal every-day pay, and your bank has the normal Aussie policy of "as long as you're reasonably careful, and run a virus checker, we'll reimburse you for any pilfering that happens via cyber attacks", then stick to the simple stuff.


Red, your quote leads me to a query re reimbursement by the banks with online banking, and as you are aware I use Linux ubuntu.

I have heard before it may be a requirement to have a virus checker for your OS to get a bank refund if required, but have never used one since converting to Linux.

While I cannot see how my main bank account [A] could be accessed should I install a simple virus checker into Linux, or do you think my methods listed below would be deemed as "careful"?

I am however very fussy re a bank password and use a complicated one which I change regularly and no longer than monthly, and do a major variation each time, so no doubt the bank would show this in their records.

For any transactions on line also pay with PayPal linked to a second bank * with a credit card account and left empty at all times until a statement arrives, when I BPay funds from [A] to that account to cover the bill.

Very interesting thread as well mate thank you, as us old farts need younger brains to guide us through the IT minefield.*


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Zed said:


> This is a good thread, but knowing someone like Red is around and just one radioactive poison spider bite away from turning to evil is a scary thought.


Come to think of it he does live on an island and I don't remember there being a volcano there before :? cept his hench men prefer golf clubs to AK47 and foot ware is obviously optional.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Very cool Red!

A catchy thread title and a heap of info divulged. I will be checking to see if you add another kayak to the list or if your trip reports involve exotic locations more frequently.

Jokes aside...thanks heaps for the reminder and the tips.

cheers


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

red,

i supposed we're spoiled at work because whenever we get a bug, i just call some IT mob who ask for my computer number and then commence to remotely operate my machine and fix up what ever is wrong.

is this a viable business plan for for the home computer operator.

despite the fact akff is full of elite IT wizards, the average home computer is , i would imagine, full of crap and in need of a clean up.

is it possible for someone like yourself to take on clients (maybe on a yearly premium with a cost per hour to fix glitches and bugs). i know so many people that take the tower to the local shop to be fixed or get some mobile mob to come out and have a play. surely , in these modern times, the home operator should be able to ring "a man' who can get onto his system via the web and fix everything up (for a fee) without having to drive about in a van.

secondly, it cant be long before fingerprints or retinal scans are put into banking. they already use fingerprints in hospitals for nurses to use to verify that they have given a needle etc.(sort of a chain of responsibilty)
so i'm surpirised fingerprints or similar arent used with banking.

any thoughts.

cheers and great topic.

also with the nbn , i had a telstra tech in recently who reckons fibre is a lot more fragile than copper and the householder will be up if he busts it on his property. or is he talking crap.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

So should I cancel my flight to Niger to collect my cheque? I thought it was a bit suss that the former finance minister for Nigeria didn't have anyone else to offload the surplus treasury receipts to.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I've now changed my AKFF password to rEdPh03n1X, should be good to go.

Doh!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

So what happens when you salt it? Is it like that Dutch licorice that doesn't taste even remotely like licorice anymore but is still marketed as licorice? So it becomes your password but it's not really your password anymore? It's actually something that tastes like the scrapings from the bottom of an anchovy processing machine?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Red - Ever since you posted the link to the 419eater page, my workload has dramatically changed today!!!

Hope no one actually has an IT problem! HA HA HA


----------



## Theumage (Oct 13, 2010)

RedPhoenix said:


> A few people have asked about passwords, and how they're stored on web sites.
> Generally, sites will use something called a 'one way encryption scheme', where the original password isn't actually stored, but a mathematical representation of the password, IS.
> Here's a simple analogy - let's assume a web site uses a simple algorithm: "add up all the numbers".
> If you had a password of "123456", then the web site would apply it's algorithm: 1+2+3+4+5+6 = 21
> ...


I like this example of the compuational effects on modern passwords.








http://xkcd.com/936/

Rainbow tables can be readily downloaded and there are many programs out there now to do the work for you (google "John the Ripper").
An example is the recent LinkedIn password fiasco. Within hours of the zip being made available on the internet in pastebin, John the Ripper had been modified to reverse the password file (6.5 million passwords in an algorithm called SHA1, similiar to the example Red gave with MD5) and had a very high success rate.
At the same time as this eHarmony and popular US site Last.FM were also hacked.

Consider getting rid of all your 8-character passwords and use 12 or more characters as the new minimum.
The difference in going from 8 to 12:
An 8-character password means that there are 722 trillion possibilities based 26 upper case letters, 26 lower case letters, 10 numbers and only 10 special characters.
A 12-character password increases the possible combinations to 19 sextillion. 1.9 × 10^22 or 19,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 combinations. Considered too hard when there are easier targets to go after. (But computers are getting more powerful, and coders are getting clever)


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Red (& co.),

How do you rate Acronis for everyday back up software? Is there any other simple software for backing up XP-based home PCs for differential or incremental backups rather than having to manually backup specific files and folders each time.

Thanks

Marty


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Marty75 said:


> Hi Red (& co.),
> 
> How do you rate Acronis for everyday back up software? Is there any other simple software for backing up XP-based home PCs for differential or incremental backups rather than having to manually backup specific files and folders each time.
> 
> ...


ChronoSync is really good and can be configured to your requirements.
I'm on mac but I would be surprised if it wasn't available for PC.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

RedPhoenix said:


> Bruce Schneier said it well:
> _The only secure computer system in the world is unplugged, locked in a vault at the bottom of the ocean and only one person knows the location and combination of that vault. And he is dead. _
> 
> Red.


So what about the 'push' to get people and organisations to store data on/in 'the cloud'? I am not very tech savvy but to me the idea of storing data on the net increases the chance of hacking.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc05/fUAADhfgAAQUOeCgqhiGgo/7//gMAE1hURU/JkjaUbQ1NGgyGgGjygqekyZMgAAABo0Gg1PQUyaE2hT0yE09TQaA00PSMVuF+zgmAC1QrGR3Jh0JIZiBIEn0ABQA8Ub5ywFNKbp6Xyh8HIWRR4tzhQ9Kj5Y573gNgEGsHqZyt3YtzyVRYPIw22CetlTtDP8hfj1denyI8Zo/SOXZIKQCe3A6wUfTzgSSCd7uzcZ1o23ddxN+4KLf34uE3ElSkxvIxjVaT1wCLBvQhMNbTogLXydWxcGTANFqhXRPdrvusaY0guFkFXJZRzqQlxSP8olJotQPimudFTGvJs4XTJa41hFZwuQDFO043CI2W07ZEhtKQtCg0QLwYOPHjrZSxAaJaVucz7b+S1PA2lpOd1EhMvYnBBPloR3DQiN9VcHQAid+pAGQHUq8NjgQ7HML+LuSKcKEhmnP76g


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

FishinDan said:


> Red - Ever since you posted the link to the 419eater page, my workload has dramatically changed today!!!
> 
> Hope no one actually has an IT problem! HA HA HA


http://www.thescambaiter.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109 have a troll through this one. It is amazing. Far and away the best i have ever seen


----------



## flyonline (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder, changed important passwords and did a full backup after getting a little slack lately :shock:

Steve


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

53


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

leftieant said:


> Higher. Much, much higher.


Google


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Red

So much food for thought! And thanks to all who participated in this thread as the various strategies will provide entertaining research on some of the more crappy winter afternoons.

rob


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I can thankfully say none of my passwords ever are on that list.
Well except for princess.
lol

Thanks Red. Changed that one when I heard, just to be safe.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWR3EUxIAACXfgAAQQOUCACmqUAA/79/gMADmAap6aaEjJg0TAmxAhhkaaaZGEyME0BganoImmp6ZNUeiAaeoH6owEIXiK5/t6UbLTjxb5Iyx8jWXNCuSGaBCOyLmORtLYNHzB0nVvqwub5Ur0MX/jGWu4OZhRIdAsYcGKdNMlC84oRw/KzZpmBg3mZ+38ENJ+QZq+sh+Yvo4oKyggqqbEuEDoDKjWfKLFde/vjK76V0ojWNtZML4S0QC/cKrH7QqqqYHfOOtZpvsx5VktrLYcjhrm9c1nEt42lh+h1UK6Iz5bwVCXgu/FNKGJJik5iZWD9BQKP8XckU4UJAdxFMS


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

red, slightly off topic but i taped and watched an interesting show on sbs on the internet.

they were touring some facility in california (lake vernwood or something) which just had masses of servers and the guy said
"these servers hold the data for every website in the world with a .com address.

i was pretty impressed. now what would happen in al queda flew a plane into this spot.
or does the net have a secret facility at coochie which you would just boot up.

in other words "can the net be shut down'

also phillip adams interviewed some really cool guys on artificial intelligence.

they were talking about a few things

1 brain scanning at an electromagnetic level and trying to programe a computer the same as a brain.
2 is it possible to write a software programe that will be able to write more software
3 they both seemed to think that a computer/ humanoid type symbiosis would be the dominant earthling by 2100.(these guys were professors at cambridge and mit)

thoughts.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

leigh, great stuff.

one of the guys adams was interveiwing was that ray kersweil "the singularity is near" fascinating guy. i will try to find the podcast and have another listen.

one of the interesting things he said was that "hal" from 2001 probably wouldnt want to take over the world. he may be perfectly happy functioning as a servant of man.

he also had something about programming errors where software is asked to perform a certain function and do it in the best possible way.
he used what he called "the paperclip scenario' where a computer is programed to make paper clips as efficently as possible and ends up mashing up all the humans to make paperclips   .

i'm pretty sure he said something about linking human brains together like in a network but i was quite lost by then. 

fascinating times.


----------

